# I am now going to delete my profile



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

I know I shouldn't well I need to move on I'm my life and am tired of being yelled t cussed at a everything so bye everyone


----------



## Sharpshooter II (Apr 15, 2014)

Sad to see you go bud bye


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks I might not I not quite sure yet


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I don't understand the need for you to say this aloud. You do this quite often, I feel you do this simply to make us feel bad. It's quite manipulative, and you usually use your late father as another method to make us feel bad. Also, I don't think we "yelled" and "cussed" at you, and even if you were to have been "yelled" and "cussed" at, you did things worthy of us to yell at you.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

I know I done thing I should have not done I have changed


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Please excuse my honesty, but... The first time you went through this thing, others openly forgave you, sympathized with you and told you that you were in their hearts and in their prayers. Now, this is the now second time you're putting us through this whole thing. At this point, it's getting pretty old. Nobody has "yelled" or "cussed" at you, and right now your grandstand plays for sympathy are looking immature and manipulative.

If you're not going away, then don't go away. If you're going away, just go away. Stop the game playing and just make you move---or non-move---whatever it is. Nobody needs another tear-stained farewell address.


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

The forum will always be here when you are ready to try another shot.

In the meantime, get involved, find your strengths, work hard on the talents you already have, make new friends.

You are in a safe zone here and forgiveness is used as a hand up to get you back on your feet.

Dust yourself off and find a direction.

People come and go..

No matter how near or far you travel, you will always find new people.

Be willing to shake their hand, to share in their experiences and to listen.

Learning is a process..

Take your time... Our prayers are with you...

Life is an adventure.

Find your next new experience and make it an adventure,

Enjoy life!

Help others enjoy theirs..


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

If you think we wont know its you when you come back, think again. You have a special writing style I like to call "second grader with ADHD".

Try using complete sentences when you come back.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Thanks everyone well bye for now if. Mod sees this please delete this thread please


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Oh yeah blade I have ADHD and bipolar


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Doesn't mean you cant use periods.


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

Zac Frazier said:


> Oh yeah blade I have ADHD and bipolar


You also have a serious case of BS


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

Arber what's you problem with me


----------



## Arber (Mar 30, 2013)

I simply hate the fact that you take advantage of the people of this forum. I usually am somewhat nice to the forum members, but you have pushed the limits.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

How old are you.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

16


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Zac Frazier said:


> Thanks everyone well bye for now if. Mod sees this please delete this thread please


you want the thread deleted? It doesn't look like you're done posting in it.....


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Ok just wondering.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok. Believe it or not ... I understand where you are coming from. I personally do not want you to go .. I think you should stick around, really focus on shooting. Slingshot shooting is great therapy (for me anyway). Nobody hates you here ... stick around and embrace the community. Get involved with slingshot shooting as a sport and try and make a difference. It is all good man.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Zac Frazier said:


> I know I done thing I should have not done I have changed


You say that you have changed, if this is true, what happened, did you get saved? If not, you most likely have not changed.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

I AM NOW GOING TO COMPLETELY DISAPPEAR!!!

(Would you all mind closing your eyes? I can't disappear when people are watching.)

Thank you.


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

I changed my mind thanks everyone for your Input


----------



## Zac Frazier (May 30, 2014)

And yes hoss I was saved I'm now in church and stuff


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

A good seed will grow, breaking new ground.

Water. healthy soil and sun light can provide the necessary nutrients.

Location, weather and maintenance are all important.

Sometimes a seed gets off to a bad start.

The weeds and rocks try to choke it out.

Change will eventually happen.

The rocks and weeds will fight against the seed, until it is strong enough to deepen its roots.

Sometimes a seed will need to be relocated in order for it to thrive.

Although there usually is a proper season for the seed, a greenhouse could be very effective in allowing a young plant to survive.

Only time will tell..

Your church can be that greenhouse, if it is well attended.

Find fertile soil and grow deeper roots.

Alabama has very rich soil and many great southern farmers that understand how to grow good crops..

Salvation is of the heart.

Removing the stones and weeds from your heart is not always easy, but it produces much more abundant fruit.

We all have choices.

Make yours with wisdom and truth.

Forgiveness is a gift, not to be abused, but to be enjoyed.

Gifts are best given from the heart.

They need to be received by the heart.

Take some time,

Learn to open that door.

For every action there is a reaction.

Try to release without jerking and you will begin to narrow the target...

Find a place to practice and grow.

You will come back with better roots, stronger limbs, better aim and a more positive outcome..


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Zac, make up your mind man. You can't hide behind labels such as adhd or being bi polar, even if you really are, which I doubt, that gives zero excuses for dishonesty, thievery, and manipulation. If you really have changed, stick around, prove us all wrong, do right to yourself and the community will follow.

Or disappear and save the pity act for somebody who doesn't know better.

Going to church for a few weeks doesn't change a man, embracing your self, your family and God is a good start, just focus on doing the right thing and stay true to you.

Quentin


----------

